# tobacco, cigarettes



## spakh

as far as i know the words such as tobacco and cigarettes entered the european languages with the discovery of the new world and the words used for these staffs are similar in most languages. i'll be glad if you can send the words for tobacco and cigarettes in your language and in the languages you know.
i begin with my mother tongue(turkish):'sigara or cigara' for cigarette and 'tütün' for tobacco. 'tütün' was used for smoke before the introduction of tobacco in the ottaman empire but by centuries it has become a term for tobacco.


----------



## 1234plet

*Danish:*

*Tobacco - *tobak
*Cigarettes - *cigaretter


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

*Dutch*:
tabak
sigaret

F


----------



## beclija

Croatian/Serbian:
d*u*han/d*u*van=д*у*ван
cig*a*ra=циг*а*ра

PS: I thought German had been mentioned: 
Tabak (regionally either Tab*a*k or T*a*bak)
Zigar*e*tte


----------



## Stéphane89

French:

Cigarette : Cigarette
Tobacco :Tabac


----------



## Chazzwozzer

spakh said:


> I begin with my mother tongue(Turkish):'sigara or cigara' for cigarette and 'tütün' for tobacco.


Cigara can never be a proper or correct way of saying cigarette in Turkish. First off, it has never been accepted by TDK, in spite of being around for years. Also, you should have pointed out that if you say cigara some people may think you are hitting a joint. Yeah, it will also make you sound like uneducated. Learners should keep these in mind.

_P.S: Forum kuralları 22. madde: "Members must do their best to write using standard language forms." ve büyük-küçük harf ayrımı da standart dil kurallarından biri._


----------



## robbie_SWE

_In Romanian:_ 

tobacco = *tutun* (borrowed from the Ottomans ), *tabac*
cigarette = *ţigaretă*, *ţigar**ă* (_ţ_ is pronounced just like the Italian "_zz_" like in "_pazzo_" or English "_ts_")
 
_In Swedish:_ 
 
tobacco = *tobak*
cigarette = *cigarett* or how just "*cig*" (the teenage way  )
 
 robbie


----------



## Heba

In Arabic
Tobacco: تبغ (tabgh)..the final sound is prounounced like the frech /r/
Cigarette: سيجارة (sigara), pl, سجائر (sga'er)


----------



## DrWatson

*In Finnish:

*tobacco = *tupakka
*cigarette = *savuke* (usually we refer to a cigarette as *tupakka*, too)


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Persian*
تـنـباکو (tanbâkou) or تـوتـون (tountoun) for tobacco
سیگار (sigâr) for cigarette

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## übermönch

*Tabak* (also *Tabachok* (diminutive))
and
*Sigareta*


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese:

tobacco: *tabaco*
cigarettes: *cigarros*

Oddly, the word for "cigar" is _charuto_.


----------



## amikama

Hebrew is another boring language...

tobacco = *טבק* (_tabak_)
cigarette = *סיגריה* (_sigarya_)


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian:
Табак (tabak)
Сигарета (sigareta) - sing., сигареты (sigarety) - plur.


----------



## linguist786

*Urdu:*

Tobacco:
تمباكو (tombaako)

Cigarette:
سيگريت (siigrayt) - just a transcribed version of the English "cigarette"


----------



## spakh

Thanks for all your contributions. As I get from your answers Turkish is one of the rare languages having an original word for tobacco.
By the way thanks to Chazzwozzer for editting.


----------



## Kraus

*Italian:*

tabacco, sigarette


----------



## cajzl

Hungarian:

dohány, cigaretta (pl. cigaretták)


----------



## keladry

Cebuano
tobako, sigarilyo


----------



## VirtuousV

I was surprised that tobacco and cigarettes mean different things, which I wasn’t aware of before reading this thread. If my understanding is correct, “tobacco” is a plant while a “cigarette” is a smoking stick, am I right?

Both of them are called the same in Korean: 담배 (dambae). I heard the word is derived from very old (like 17th century) transliteration of tobacco.


----------



## stargazer

Hello

*Slovenian:*

tobacco: TOBAK
cigarettes: CIGARETE (singular CIGARETA)


----------



## Etcetera

VirtuousV said:


> I was surprised that tobacco and cigarettes mean different things, which I wasn’t aware of before reading this thread. If my understanding is correct, “tobacco” is a plant while a “cigarette” is a smoking stick, am I right?


You're right. 
'Tobacco' can also mean dried leaves of the plant that are used for chewing.


----------



## Whodunit

In German:

Tabak = tobacco
Zigaretten = cigarettes


----------



## macta123

In Hindi :
 Tobacco = Tambaku
 Cigarettes = Sigarét
 or Indian (small) cigarettes = Bidi

In Malayalam
 Tobacco = Pokala
 Cigrettes = Sigarétu
 Bidi = Bidi


----------



## solysombra

¿Puede ser que nadie escribió en español?

Spanish:

Tabaco
Cigarrillos


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

Tobacco: *«Καπνός»* [kapˈnos] (masc.) --> _smoke, steam, (since the 1600's) tobacco_ < Classical masc. noun *«καπνός» kăpnós* --> _smoke, steam_ (of unexplained etymology).
The pl. *«καπνά»* [kapˈna] (neut. nom.) is used for the tobacco plantation.

Cigarette(s): In the vernacular it's *«τσιγάρο»* [ʦ͡iˈɣaɾo] (neut. nom. sing.), *«τσιγάρα»* [ʦ͡iˈɣaɾa] (neut. nom. pl.) < It. cigaro.
Its "Katharevousian" name is *«σιγαρέττο»* [siɣaˈɾeto] (neut. nom. sing.), *«σιγαρέττα»* [siɣaˈɾeta] (neut. nom. pl.) < It. sigaretto.

Cigar(s): *«Πούρο»* [ˈpuɾo] (neut. nom. sing.), *«πούρα»* [ˈpuɾa] (neut. nom. pl.) < Sp. cigarro _puro_.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

tobacco - tabák
cigarette - cigareta
cigar - doutník


----------

